# Happy Birthday woodsman



## irishteabear (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you!  I hope you get to do something fun today.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## blue (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday.  Hope it's a great one for you.


----------



## woodsman (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the B'day wishes.  Still not comfortable getting around in this forum, but slowly learning.  Had a good one.  Family and friends over to taste test chicken and ribs off the Lang.  It was a good day!


----------

